# Var & Trt



## DF (Jun 12, 2012)

I see more peeps choosing to run low dose Var with Trt.  What are the advantages of this & what dose is being run?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 12, 2012)

I can say Var will make your muscle hard and a ripped look, about ths dose better a vet like Zeek to put this out but IMO 50mgs or lit bit higher will be fine.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 12, 2012)

Im going to say for a gradual increase and strength and fat loss while on TRT. From what I have read a basic rule of thumb is to dose var at .2mgs per lb of body weight. Then the quality of the Var comes into play on dosing. Too low of a dose would not be benificial, I'd say 40-50mg daily depending on your stats.


----------



## DF (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Piki & Jomo
Good info.


----------



## robot lord (Jun 20, 2012)

Dfeaton I am just about to finish a 10 week run with var at 75mg a day. Higher dose but I wanted to keep my levels stable and thought 25mg every 8 hours was good. Maybe a waist but I was also 242lbs at the start of my 10 weeks. I am also on TRT and feel like it was a great idea. Fat loss was great and my strength increased as well. Keep in mind these are not dbols or abombs so dramatic hard hitting results are not what they do. However much less toxic and lean muscle gains are kept. Var definitely gave me a hard and ripped look. Also noticed a sense of well being as well. Starting to feel a little more lethargic then usual but I would attribute that to my higher dose and 10 weeks. Will finish up in a few days and going to stick with just TRT for a good 8-12 weeks. Going to get blood work in a week or so. Suspicious my TRT protocol could use a tweak. Maybe lower my test or bump up my AI. Labs will tell all. I would suggest PEA or Pinnacle for your Var. Have got low dosed junk in the past from other UGL sites. PEA a little cheaper, super fast TA and great personal customer service. Hope this helps. Still relatively new to the game myself.


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info robot.  I'm still thinking about adding the Var prob 50mg/day & see how that goes.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 20, 2012)

I am a little over mid point of an 8 week run of PEA anavar along with 500mg test (200 more than my TRT dose) and my strength in the big 3 have gone up over 200 pounds collectively, squat and deadlift near 100 pounds up on each, bench about 50. I started off relatively weak nd still am, just less so. I was already on 300mg test and noticed a little change, but going from 300 to 500 and adding 50mgs Anavar (25mg every 12 hours) worked great. I have gained over 15 pounds approximately in LBM and am down from 280 to 265 and much harder everywhere and down inches where it matters in around 6-7 weeks or so. 

I would and will do Anavar again from PEA, this was on a fatloss diet from 3J with no cheating at all.


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I am a little over mid point of an 8 week run of PEA anavar along with 500mg test (200 more than my TRT dose) and my strength in the big 3 have gone up over 200 pounds collectively, squat and deadlift near 100 pounds up on each, bench about 50. I started off relatively weak nd still am, just less so. I was already on 300mg test and noticed a little change, but going from 300 to 500 and adding 50mgs Anavar (25mg every 12 hours) worked great. I have gained over 15 pounds approximately in LBM and am down from 280 to 265 and much harder everywhere and down inches where it matters in around 6-7 weeks or so.
> 
> I would and will do Anavar again from PEA, this was on a fatloss diet from 3J with no cheating at all.



Damn, Rowdy nice job Bro!


----------



## robot lord (Jun 20, 2012)

50mg seems to be where it's at bro. I just went a little over board I think. Most guys would agree that's all you need. Kinda gotta hard on for masteron next time around. Been reading nothing but good stuff. Seems to have some anti E ability and makes other compounds more effective by lowering SHBG. Here sex sides are awesome as well. Boners all day and reloaded and ready for the next round much quicker. Like anti aging for your cock! LOL.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Watson*





I am on TRT and just added a little Var

I am running 30-40 mg of human grade var ... it has worked very well in past


----------



## DF (Jun 20, 2012)

Ooooooh Nice goodies!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Watson*



CLSMTH700 said:


> View attachment 183
> View attachment 184
> 
> 
> ...



These vars look great CLS...very nice bro


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Watson*

Thanks bros.

last time i ran these got real intense well being & some being drowsy or tired

got great results in definition and abs


----------



## Zeek (Jun 20, 2012)

Damn Watson anavar!!!  Gimme lol

 DF, Just cycle the anavar in. Due to the damage it does to hDL it is not something you can continually run safely.  Anavar is the safest oral but it still does damage the lipid profile. My advice is to run it a max of 8-10 weeks and then double the time off before back on the oral ( var in this case)


----------



## DF (Jun 21, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Damn Watson anavar!!!  Gimme lol
> 
> DF, Just cycle the anavar in. Due to the damage it does to hDL it is not something you can continually run safely.  Anavar is the safest oral but it still does damage the lipid profile. My advice is to run it a max of 8-10 weeks and then double the time off before back on the oral ( var in this case)



Will do EZ thanks for the info


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

I am still considering throwing in var but with my bad cholesterol and high ldl a buddy who is helping me with my diet said not too, but it has always intrigued me! If ur ldl is already high will var really effect this that much at a low dosage?

 Especially this rave review i hear about PEA, everything they seem to make has rave reviews! I know they r not out there yet, but it would be cool if i could score some stuff from PEA! U lucky bastages!!


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

j2048b said:


> I am still considering throwing in var but with my bad cholesterol and high ldl a buddy who is helping me with my diet said not too, but it has always intrigued me! If ur ldl is already high will var really effect this that much at a low dosage?
> 
> Especially this rave review i hear about PEA, everything they seem to make has rave reviews! I know they r not out there yet, but it would be cool if i could score some stuff from PEA! U lucky bastages!!



What kind of numbers are we talking in the cholesterol ect ?


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

Dfeaton,

Total cho was at a 309!! And someone here and ology helped me lower it to 239!! In only a few months with strictly diet! And me not eating a whole lot of crap on the side but my ldl is the kicker at 176!! Hdl is like a 41 if i remember right!


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow! Bringing that number down from 309 is fantastic.  I'd be willing to bet if you keep on track your LDL will continue to come down.  What are you taking for supplements? Need fiber, omega 3, eat nuts, olive oil is great.  I'm sure there are others but those are what come to mind off the bat.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Wow! Bringing that number down from 309 is fantastic.  I'd be willing to bet if you keep on track your LDL will continue to come down.  What are you taking for supplements? Need fiber, omega 3, eat nuts, olive oil is great.  I'm sure there are others but those are what come to mind off the bat.



thanks man!
yeah i was impressed and surprised, i also started taking in fishoils, a bit of olive oil and niacin, and fiber each day, along with my pretty clean diet, which i do eat a few dirty items from time to time but not often anymore! just concerned about the ldl at 176!!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 8, 2012)

God this is tempting! In four months or so, with BF down to acceptable levels, TRT dialed in perfectly . . . 90% clean diet starts this week.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I see more peeps choosing to run low dose Var with Trt.  What are the advantages of this & what dose is being run?



Var does not need much of a test base to prevent virility issues (ED, loss of libido, etc.).  So running a trt dose of test is sufficient.  

Additionally, var is not harsh on the liver, and therefore, imho, liver protection is optional.  I still take it to be safe, but my panels suggest no need.

You can safely run var a month on and a month off, repeating like this for long periods of time.

Var poses few sides.  another reason long term use (month on then a month off) is fairly manageable.

Additionally, running peps is a nice idea while on trt as well.  I run cjc/ghrp and notice some nice benefits.

The down side to var is that it is expensive.  This is primarily why I only buy bulk powder.

Regular blood panels are important.  don't overlook this aspect of maintaining your health.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 27, 2012)

What would be more advantageous for lowering bf, running var with test or tren with test?  Using trt levels of test.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

ccpro said:


> What would be more advantageous for lowering bf, running var with test or tren with test?  Using trt levels of test.



me want to know too!


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

ccpro said:


> What would be more advantageous for lowering bf, running var with test or tren with test?  Using trt levels of test.





j2048b said:


> me want to know too!



My personal philosophy is to run the least amount of compounds with the least amount of sides to get the job done.

Based on this, in your "two choice" scenerio, then I would run test/var.

I just ordered up 50 grams of GW501516, so I will be looking into that once I start taking.  This compound may have the desired effect of what you are looking for?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

ok, thats right along the lines of how cashout thinks and feels as well, take the least amount of possibilities together to get where u want to go, i totally agree, looks like var and test for me until i loose the weight spong and i are wanting me to shred too!

nice!


----------



## Tim (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a three week supply of var, will I get any results in that time?  What is a conservative yet effective time frame?


----------



## ccpro (Nov 1, 2012)

Tim said:


> I have a three week supply of var, will I get any results in that time?  What is a conservative yet effective time frame?



In my novice opinion, based on what I have read you should save the gear until you have more.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 1, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Var does not need much of a test base to prevent virility issues (ED, loss of libido, etc.).  So running a trt dose of test is sufficient.
> 
> Additionally, var is not harsh on the liver, and therefore, imho, liver protection is optional.  I still take it to be safe, but my panels suggest no need.
> 
> ...



Is the month on, month off protocol the only way to run it for extended time?  I mean can you do 2 week or 1 week intervals?


----------



## DF (Nov 1, 2012)

I wouldn't try 1-2 week intervals it would be a waste of good var IMO.  I'd rather run it longer 6-8 weeks with that much time off.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 11, 2012)

Is pinning 50mg var ed as good as orals at 25mg every 12 hours?  Has anyone pinned var using insulin needles or subucanteously?  You see what I'm getting at....


----------



## ccpro (Nov 11, 2012)

bump...I'm on pinns and needles!!!


----------



## theminister (Nov 11, 2012)

bump.............


----------



## DF (Nov 11, 2012)

I seem to recall a post on here that discussed inject var & oral.  What I recall is that you can run inj var lower than the oral & get the same results.  Of course I'm an old fucker & my memory is shot so hope others will give their .02.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 12, 2012)

Ok, on my second pin....could use some verification......BUMP!!!


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Is pinning 50mg var ed as good as orals at 25mg every 12 hours?  Has anyone pinned var using insulin needles or subucanteously?  You see what I'm getting at....



quick question.

since var survives the first pass through the liver, why would I want to pin it?

I have not pinned var, since I always have so much on hand, and no need to maximize it's effectiveness.

But unlike test that does not survive the first pass through the liver, I'm just not sure why I would want to pin var?


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 12, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I seem to recall a post on here that discussed inject var & oral.  What I recall is that you can run inj var lower than the oral & get the same results.  Of course *I'm an old fucker* & my memory is shot so hope others will give their .02.



yes, you are!  =)


----------



## ccpro (Nov 12, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> quick question.
> 
> since var survives the first pass through the liver, why would I want to pin it?
> 
> ...



Well that is the question...at the time I did not realize var was so mild in oral form and was just trying to be careful.  Now that I have the injectable I just want to make sure I'm using it properly.  In retrospect I should have ordered orals as to avoid being a pin cushion...ed...ouch!!!  I still need to know if 50mg injectalbe = 50mg oral?


----------



## Rip (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm on week 3 of Test 300 and Var 60mg. 
I'm starting too feel the var. I noticed I'm getting stronger contractions...I feel harder and a little more jacked. I'm doing 20mg 3 x a day


----------



## Rip (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh ...and feeling a little stronger. 
Wo...what happened to my ability to edit. It looks like the options is not available any more. 
I haven't been on because Mid-term exams were brutal and at the same time, I re-installed vista into my laptop, but didn't get the drivers all installed until last night. Consequently, I didn't have internet access from home.


----------



## Curiosity (Nov 23, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Well that is the question...at the time I did not realize var was so mild in oral form and was just trying to be careful.  Now that I have the injectable I just want to make sure I'm using it properly.  In retrospect I should have ordered orals as to avoid being a pin cushion...ed...ouch!!!  I still need to know if 50mg injectalbe = 50mg oral?



The injectable version is more bioavailable, meaning more of it gets into your system for the intended purpose. Not sure what the exact conversion would be, prolly dif for dif people, but I'd say 30 mg injectable = 50 mg oral is a good place to start. Then see how that treats you for a bit and go from there. 

Yeah I know what you mean about pin cushion, that injectable var stings going in too.


----------



## BigFella (Dec 11, 2012)

*Var &amp; Trt*



Tim said:


> I have a three week supply of var, will I get any results in that time?  What is a conservative yet effective time frame?



Having been on for two weeks I'd suggest you go for it. For me it is wonderful.


----------

